# Sigma 24 f/1.4 Art & 150-600 Contemporary Lens Due to Ship in March



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2015)

```
<p>Sigma has updated their ship schedule for the the 24mm f/1.4 Art lens for Canon and the 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS contemporary lens for Canon. Both of these lenses should begin shipping some time in March.</p>
<p><strong>From Sigma</strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1120085-REG/sigma_24mm_f_1_4_dg_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">SIGMA 24mm F1.4 DG HSM Art</a></strong> ($849) for Canon EF mount are scheduled to start shipping towards the middle of March.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082154-REG/sigma_150_600mm_f_5_6_3_dg_os.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM Contemporary</a></strong> ($1089) for Canon EF mount are scheduled to start shipping towards the middle to end of March.</p>
<p>via: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=14573" target="_blank">TDP</a>] & [<a href="http://sigma-photo.co.jp/english/new/new_topic.php?id=503" target="_blank">Sigma</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div id="adkengage_ssp_div"></div>
<script
    type="text/javascript"
    src="http://adkengage.com/pshandler.js?aid=11563&v=Rzv9QQ%2BeQKSVnAaEOwTXfA%3D%3D&dpid=6638&ru=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-admin/post.php"
>
</script>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 24 f/1.4 Art & 150-600 Contemporary Lens Due to Ship in March*

It's true. My Sigma 24 Art preorder is shipping today.


----------

